# Keeps going to the litter box



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

So, this is really bothering me, it started last night and if it continues, Miss Moose is going to the vet.

She keeps on getting in the litter box and digging around. She has done it 4 times this morning, alone. I thought maybe it was too dirty, so I emptied the whole thing out, even though I scoop it every day and just emptied the box and washed it last weekend. She is not going in there to pee as she only pees at the front of the box. It is like she is trying to poop, but she has already pooped in there and it was normal looking and smelling. She just got back in. It sounds like she is just moving litter around and then she scratches at the front of the box on the outside plastic. 

I really don't understand her behavior. She just jumped up on the bed and I felt her stomach and it isn't hard, so I don't think it's constipation. Plus, she just climbed up in my lap and is making it very difficult to type this out.

The only thing that has changed is that I was feeding her wet food only for a few weeks because I didn't have a chance to get to the pet store that sells her taste of the wild dry, so she was getting wellness only. She seems to be acting fine, besides the litter box thing. 

Does anyone have any suggestions before I run to the vet?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My guess is constipation but you are smart to get the vet appt. If she poops and seems normal between now and the appt you could always cancel.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

The thing is she had already pooped this morning since I cleaned out the box and it was normal looking. She just keeps going to the box and playing around in it. She's done it twice since I posted and she does not have a history of litter box problems.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She could have a UTI, and blockage. This is one time when you really do need to get her to the vet asap.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

howsefrau32 said:


> She could have a UTI, and blockage. This is one time when you really do need to get her to the vet asap.


I would be more concerned about this if I didn't know her habits. She pees in the same spot every time (ever since we have moved to Indiana, 9 months ago) and she is getting the box in her pooping spot. Also, she has pooped about 6 times in the box since I cleaned it this morning. I will come home on my lunch and check on her litter box. If she hasn't peed by then, I will take her to the vet.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Idk if this is good news or not, but before I left for work she went back into the box and peed a little. Not a lot, but a little and she was turned the way she normally does to pee.

Could the hard food have caused her to poop more?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Multiple trips to the box since last night producing no or very little urine, but pooping fine sounds like a urinary tract problem to me. Where she's positioned in the box is of no importance. She needs to see a vet today...don't wait, if she blocks completely it can become life threatening very quickly.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

This is actually a scary sign. The fact that she peed only a little. But that could mean she is not entirely blocked yet, but if she does, it is very dangerous. Yes, dry food diets can cause both urinary issues as well as aggravate constipation. This is because cats don't have a natural thirst drive, and they get almost no water in their diet when they eat only dry food. It's like 10% water in dry vs almost 80% water in canned food. When they eat wet food and they get all of that water in their diet, it helps keep everything flushed out and working properly. Cats that eat wet food don't get nearly the issues with UTI's and constipation that cats on dry food diets. It is usually the ones that eat only dry food that you see, we see it over and over again. If you are lucky enough to get your cat to eat wet food....because sometimes it is not that easy, and cats that have eaten nothing but dry will turn their nose up at wet food, but if she will eat wet food, I would definitely put her on the wet food right away. You still should take her to the vet, because I'm betting if she is straining to pee, that she has crystals, or at least a UTI, and she probably needs medication before it becomes worse. Not all urinary issues call for antibiotics, but many times they do, so you really do need a vet to determine that. 

Also, as many people here can attest to, many vets do not understand nutritional needs of cats, and they will push their food they sell, they will offer a dry brand even that is for urinary issues, but many of us who have been down this road, and know, will not keep our cats on dry, even urinary ones, but opt for wet food instead. One vet offered to sell me the canned stuff for urinary issues, but I just chose to put my cat on high quality wet food, grain free. I opted for Wellness. One of my boy cats blocked 6 years ago, when he was 1, and I switched him to Wellness, and we have not had any issues since then. Sometimes, if the problem is really bad, sometimes the canned stuff the vet sells is helpful and the only stuff that works, if the problem is really bad. But if it's not too far gone, just a good quality wet food is probably good enough to make the problem better. That's just my opinion, based on what I've been through with my own cat, but I'm not an expert. 

I don't believe the dry food will cause your cat to poop more, but it can aggravate constipation. Just like when people don't get enough water in their diet, and that can aggravate constipation, same with cats. If you have not read Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health it is full of really good info on why a dry food diet is not good for your cat, and tips on how to make the switch. 

Lastly, you will have people on this board try to tell you "I've fed my cats dry food their whole life and it's fine, and this is a bunch of hooey", but I'm only responding to your post because I have been down this road of UTI's and urinary issues with my cat. I didn't know any better. But if you have a cat that develops these problems, you soon learn why the dry food diet is not ideal for them and the problems that many of them develop from being on that kind of diet. 

Your kitty is very cute, he looks just like my daughter's tuxedo boy  I hope that you are able to get her to the vet and that if the problem isn't too bad, that a simple diet change will help her get over what is going on. Please check back and let us know how things go.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

howsefrau32, She has been on a mainly wet food diet since she was about 9 months old. The shelter where I adopted her fed Innova wet and Taste of the Wild dry, which is what I continued to feed her until I found out Innova wasn't grain free. I started feeding her Wellness wet with Taste of the Wild dry. I just fed her the dry food for three meals because I couldn't find the can opener to open her can of wet food. For the past few weeks I have been feeding her wet food because I couldn't get to the store to get the dry. Like I said, I will be going home on lunch to see if she has peed any more. I am also having my sister check on her and see if she has peed. If she hasn't, I will take her to the vet on my lunch.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

My sister just texted me and so far Moose hasn't peed yet. It's been about 4.5 hours since I cleaned the box. My lunch is in 2.5 hrs, so if she hasn't peed by then, we are going to the vet. They can usually get me in quickly.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you both!! My cat Ponty was blocked once and kept getting in and out of the box like you describe. Glad you are taking her in, it can be life threatening. 
Keep us posted!!


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

I was hoping to get in sooner today, but I took their 4:30p appt.

Please send good vibes as the Moose does NOT do well in the carrier and howls the whole time.

Also, should I put her leash and harness on her? Would that make it easier for the vet? I have never put it on her to take her before. I've just shoved her into the carrier and then let her out when we got there. She hates the harness, but it does subdue her more.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

No, don't put them on. The vets do not restrain the cats by their harness if they're being difficult, and if they need to take blood it will just get in the way.

Hoping for good news! It could be a bacterial infection or a stress related reaction (FLUTD) ... still not great but better than a blockage.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hoping she does well!!!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

good luck!!! hope the vet fixes things fast!


----------



## Cassani (Feb 28, 2014)

Your cat is bored.

It is possible that your cat has some kind of problem but from what you have said she is toileting normally. It sounds more likely that the litter box has become a cat toy.

I watched an episode of "My cat from ****" with Jackson Galaxy in which a cat had exactly the problem you have described, going into the litter box and digging several times a day and scratching around the edges of the box.

Galaxy told him to give the cat a play session with a cat toy when this was happening and also changed the litter box to one with very low sides and this solved the problem.

You also said the cat jumped on your lap when you were typing the OP and making it very difficult to type. That also makes it look like she is fine and just needs a play session.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Going to the box, scratching around and trying to go more frequently than normal all of a sudden is NOT a sign of boredom. It's a sign of a UTI, or constipation.

If it happens more gradually, then maybe...but even so a vet visit is your first stop. Both UTIs and constipation are too serious to play around with, and even a possible problem deserves a vet's attention.


----------



## Cassani (Feb 28, 2014)

librarychick said:


> Going to the box, scratching around and trying to go more frequently than normal all of a sudden is NOT a sign of boredom. It's a sign of a UTI, or constipation.
> 
> If it happens more gradually, then maybe...but even so a vet visit is your first stop. Both UTIs and constipation are too serious to play around with, and even a possible problem deserves a vet's attention.


What the cat is doing is a sign of play. 

The OP says she has already pooped in there and all was normal so how is the cat constipated?

These are the symptoms of constipation-


Straining or crying out in pain when trying to eliminate
Small, dry, hard stools, possibly covered in mucous or blood
Frequent, unproductive trips to the litter box
Loss of appetite
Weight loss
Lethargy
Vomiting
Displays of abdominal discomfort
Lack of grooming
These are the symptoms of a UTI-


Difficult or painful urination
Blood in the urine
Abnormal, frequent passage of urine
Urinating in inappropriate locations
Blockage of urine flow through the urethra to outside the body
Thickened, firm, contracted bladder wall, felt by the veterinarian during physical examination
Some cats with lower urinary tract diseases exhibit similar symptoms to those observed in humans with interstitial cystitis (painful bladder syndrome)
The cat is not displaying these symptoms and the OP says she is acting fine.

It is still possible that the cat could have one of the above but the evidence does not point to it.

A vet visit to be on the safe side won't do any harm.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

It is an inflamed bladder. The vet gave me anti-inflammatory. Mitzi did great, per usual.

The Vet said her bladder was small and thick, which means it's inflamed. If she continues to have problems, I am to get a urine sample. 

Also, does anyone have issues with their boss getting upset when you are having animal problems? I work in a very small office of 5 people, including my boss, and he got really upset with me even though I told him I wouldn't take a lunch tomorrow to make up for it. It really hurt my feelings.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I have bolded the comments I'll respond to. My notes below.



Cassani said:


> What the cat is doing is a sign of play.
> 
> The OP says she has already pooped in there and all was normal so how is the cat constipated?
> 
> ...


This is the OPs original post, with a few statements highlighted.



grrawritsjordi said:


> So, *this is really bothering me*, it started last night and if it continues, Miss Moose is going to the vet.
> 
> *She keeps on getting in the litter box and digging around*. She has done it *4 times this morning*, alone. I thought maybe it was too dirty, so I emptied the whole thing out, even though I scoop it every day and just emptied the box and washed it last weekend. She is not going in there to pee as she only pees at the front of the box. It is like she is trying to poop, but she has already pooped in there and it was normal looking and smelling. *She just got back in*. It sounds like she is just moving litter around and then she scratches at the front of the box on the outside plastic.
> 
> ...


I'm very familiar with the signs of a UTI, one of my kitties is currently being treated for one. Elimination issues are a big one for cats; both because they're common, and because they go from not a concern to a very large issue very quickly. In the case of both a UTI and constipation the key is the cat's behavior, which is known best by an attentive owner. IMO your gut reaction that something is off is a huge diagnostic tool.

Aside from that, going to the litter box 5 times in about 4-5 hours is NOT normal for an adult cat. I've had cats who play in the litter box, Muffin did it until he was about 2 years old...but he never tried to go to the bathroom at the same time. He'd play for a bit, get out...then wander back later to pee. Cat's don't pee where they're playing (exception for super young kittens with little/no bladder control)

Trying to go to the litter box THAT often IS a sign of abdominal discomfort. They can't wrap their arms around their middle and tell you their tummy hurts, going to the box that often and trying to go is the best they can do.

Peeing tiny amounts frequently is a key sign of UTIs, straining to go is a key sign, visiting the box more frequently is a key sign. I'd much rather catch it at this level than before the cat is completely blocked. A cat doesn't need to have all the signs of a disease or health issue for it to have that issue. One or two, especially of the more alarming ones, are more than enough.

I personally don't think constipation is likely, but a UTI sounds like a good fit, and so does an early stage intestinal blockage. (Ie before more serious symptoms like vomiting, no stool, ect start).

In either case, the OP stated they were uncomfortable and the behavior started suddenly. Both of those things are instant 'to the vet' signals for me.

Behaviors that start out of boredom don't randomly pop up overnight, they develop over time or over the course of the cat's life. And no cat poops out of boredom, that's just silly.

If she comes back from the vet and the vet says 'the cat is fine, no constipation/blackage and no UTI' THEN you can look for other causes...but with key symptoms and sudden changes in behavior it's always best to trust your gut and see a vet.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Librarychick- it ended up being an inflamed bladder.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I missed the editing window and we posted at the same time.

I'm glad you took her to the vet and got her the meds she needs. Hopefully she'll start to feel better ASAP, and with luck it'll be easier to treat since you caught it so quick! Good job! 

I've been lucky in my bosses so far, but I have had times where they've been a bit put out when I've had to take time. My BF doesn't drive, so even if he's off work that day I need to be the one to take the cats in. (Aside from the fact that he'd have no idea what questions to ask, lol)

It may just be he had a bad day? Hopefully it'll die down and you won't need to take time off to go to the vet again for a while. You're right, some people just don't get it.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anti inflammatory for cats is a very controversial area in the cat world. I am not the expert on this topic, but I have seen it discussed here at great length, so hopefully someone familiar with this will talk about this. There are many that vets that do prescribe them, but like I said, they are controversial. What was the name of the medicine that they prescribed, if you don't mind me asking? And did they do a urinalysis? 

I feel for you on the boss giving you a hard time. I'm not sure how old you are, but you remind me of my daughter, who is 20. She works for some real jerks that are very young managers, both men, and they take great joy in making her feel awful, all the time. They would completely give her a hard time over needing to take a pet to the vet. Try not to let it hurt your feelings. If you do, it just makes them more want to mess with you more. If this is not something that you routinely do, asking for time off, and this was just a rare thing.....don't worry about it. The thing is, many people lie about needing time off, or why they were late, so sometimes bosses don't believe you even when you are telling the truth. So try not to let it get to you, and DON"T let them see that they upset you. Be polite, but be confident. People in control over you don't like it when you exude confidence, it kind of throws them. Just some friendly, motherly advice, since I said, you remind me of my daughter


----------



## Cassani (Feb 28, 2014)

No UTI, no constipation. Nuff said.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Please ignore the person on this thread who is insisting the cat is playing. Hopefully they will be reported and kicked off soon, because it is clear that they are not hear to help or give any helpful advice.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

She put Moosey on Onsior. I just read the side effects and she could become depressed... I really hope not! She already has a cattitude toward the world. I didn't see anything bad against it when I looked it up.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I will point out that Dr. Pierson lists cystitis, AKA inflamed bladder, as a urinary tract disorder.

Therefore, the troll is wrong. Nuff said.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AutumnRose, Ditto! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

My Vet also said that it was an issue of the lower urinary tract.


----------



## Cassani (Feb 28, 2014)

I am a vet. An inflammed bladder can cause symptoms of feline lower urinary tract disease.

Please therefore ignore the person who tried to insist that I was insisting the cat was playing.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cassani, 
Hmmmm....OK...So how does a Bladder become inflamed in the first place?
Whats your answer??


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oy...

Cassani...if the cat has an inflamed bladder, it obviously wasn't playing when it was in the litterbox and needed the vet visit that was suggested. Time to back off.


----------



## Cassani (Feb 28, 2014)

doodlebug said:


> Oy...
> 
> Cassani...if the cat has an inflamed bladder, it obviously wasn't playing when it was in the litterbox and needed the vet visit that was suggested. Time to back off.


I already said previously that a vet visit can do no harm.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Cassani,
> Hmmmm....OK...So how does a Bladder become inflamed in the first place?
> Whats your answer??


Still waiting on your answer!


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey! Everyone! Let's calm down a little! This was about Moosey and I am not offended. Everything went great at the vet and some people have different opinions and that is what makes this place so great.

Moosey is taking a nap on the bed with me right now, so everything is good and she is already started on her meds.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Also, I'm not trying to offend anyone with my last post, I just hate that there is any animosity on a thread I created. It makes me sad!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Just got home - I was hoping to see your update. so glad the vet was able to help you! I hope Moosey responds well to the meds! 

Hugs for office folks who don't get it. That stinks


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

My apologies Grrawitsjordi...
I'm glad you got Moosey in and the issue was diagnosed so treatment could begin! :thumbup:


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Speechie said:


> Just got home - I was hoping to see your update. so glad the vet was able to help you! I hope Moosey responds well to the meds!
> 
> Hugs for office folks who don't get it. That stinks


Thank you so much! It was so stressful. The whole situation was stressful. Moosey cried the whole way home and back, she was dead weight at the vet and it made me feel so helpless. But she seems to be doing better. She are all her dinner!

My boss can be such a jerk. I was talking to a co-worker who has been there for years and he said my boss' family hasn't had a pet as long as he's known him and he doesn't remember him ever talking about having a pet. This is the kind of guy who cares only about money. We are a small operation, but he makes a lot of money. He owns the company. I will be leaving the job soon when Moosey and I move in with my boyfriend in a town about an hour away. I'm so excited!


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

10cats2dogs said:


> My apologies Grrawitsjordi...
> I'm glad you got Moosey in and the issue was diagnosed so treatment could begin! :thumbup:


No reason to apologize! I was not pointing fingers! I appreciate your kind words and help with my Moose issue. I get so stressed out at the slightest hiccup. It's a good thing I don't plan on having children. I would have them at the doctor every week! 

But I am so glad she is better. I leaned over and hugged her earlier and she started purring. Made my heart so happy, I wanted to cry!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ms.G, 
Lol! It takes a lot to 'Fluff my Fur', but once in a while someone comes along that does!! 
Vet or not, that person just came across with a lot of arrogance, IMO!
So very happy you trusted your own inner feelings and took Moosey in!
She'll start feeling better now!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK...let's keep on the topic of Moose and forget about the distractions.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

She seems back to her old self again, except maybe a little more tired. She's so sweet. I feel so lucky to have such a wonderful little girl in my life. I don't know what I would do without her. She ate all her dinner and drank water. She has only been to the litter box once since we have been home. 

But now we have a new issue. My little princess is 11.5 lbs. She has gained almost a pound and a half in 7 months. I know it is due to my family feeding her on the weekends when I would go away. There were several weekends she was fed three and four times.

Also, I want to thank everyone for being so amazing. I posted something on Facebook about taking Moosey to the vet and no one even said anything. Not that I am looking for attention, just that I wanted my friends to know what I was going through and that I was stressed. I am so grateful to have such an awesome Community of fellow cat lovers!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

You may want to gently ask your family to please not feed him. Let them know that he is getting overweight, and prone to urinary problems, that is enough to want to keep him from being fed a different way than you normally feed him. Try not to stress. I can tell you, cats sense it when you are sad, angry and stressed, and it can cause them stress. Stress is enough to cause illnesses, including urinary issues, in cats. 

She really does look so much like my daughter's cat.....in fact, I keep typing "he" instead of "she" because she looks just like her boy cat


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Cassani said:


> An inflammed bladder can cause symptoms of feline lower urinary tract disease.


Uh, so yeah... what I mentioned... FLUTD.

I hope she feels better soon. FLUTD can be brought on by stress, try to keep things as normal and stress-free as possible.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Glad to hear you found out what the issue was and that Moosey's being treated for it.  If I bring one of my girls in because I think something's a bit off and say that I might just be imagining it, they always tell me immediately that cats' humans are never imagining it, that we know instinctively when something's not right. - or maybe that's just so that I keep bringing them in for visits for the equivalent of sniffles.  

If your boss got upset with you because you took an hour out to take your cat to the vet, even though you're going to make up the lost hour tomorrow, he has some serious issues - control? anger? Happily, my boss is a cat person, as is her husband. They take in strays; I think they have 4 kitties at the moment. So she would completely understand.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Carmel said:


> Uh, so yeah... what I mentioned... FLUTD.
> 
> I hope she feels better soon. FLUTD can be brought on by stress, try to keep things as normal and stress-free as possible.


Carmel, I think it may have been because I took her outside on Sunday for the first time. I put her harness on her and her leash and plopped her in the middle of the yard. So this is probably my fault. :sad:

She did try to climb a tree, so I thought she was okay, but it seems maybe she was trying to get away from me. Haha.

But I am glad that she is feeling better


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

grrawritsjordi said:


> Carmel, I think it may have been because I took her outside on Sunday for the first time. I put her harness on her and her leash and plopped her in the middle of the yard. So this is probably my fault. :sad:


I would think it takes more than just one stressful time for illness to get brought on. More like an on-going situation, like living in a place where there is on-going fractious behavior on the part of the humans, or constant loud noises that are scary.


----------

